# Supprimer l'historique de Google



## saharadust (1 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir

Petite question...comment fait on pour supprimer l'historique de recherches de google?
Ce n'est pas le même historique que celui qui conserve les adresses des sites visités, mais qui conserve (même sans barre de recherche) les mots clés taper.
Si je tape par exemple "patate", tous les mots en P que j'aurais taper apparaissent dans un sous menu.

Je voudrais le supprimer, en sachant que je travaille sur safari.
ON m'a dit qu'il fallait aller dans "options" puis "options internet" pour ce faire, mais je ne vois même pas ou cliquer pour avoir ces options..

merci dvotre aide toujours aussi rapide et précise *infinie reconnaissance*


----------



## elKBron (1 Septembre 2007)

tu cliques sur le menu Safari > Préférences > bouton Rempl. auto > décocher Autres formulaires

ce que l'on t a dit, c'est pour Internet Explorer...  :mouais:


----------



## saharadust (2 Septembre 2007)

merciiiiiii, probleme réglé!!


----------



## Gallagher (2 Septembre 2007)

Cool! Moi aussi je me posais la question. Merci.


----------



## CoyoteBrother1509Lux (2 Novembre 2008)

Merci elKBron... J'avais exactement la même question...


----------

